# WRRC test results....



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Of those who ran the WRRC test this past weekend, how did it go for everybody?

good luck to those running the WHRC this memorial weekend.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Sprig Kennels said:


> Of those who ran the WRRC test this past weekend, how did it go for everybody?
> 
> good luck to those running the WHRC this memorial weekend.


Ran the Junior with my Pup.

Saturday: Nailed the first 135 yard land single then moved over to the water single and the pup couldn't handle going through water, land, water, and then up onto the land on the second single. She stepped right on the duck but never went far enough to wind it I guess.

Sunday: Spanked the first series and then did real well in the second series which resulted in her first ribbon.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

Two junior passes for us. One more pass next weekend would complete a JH title for us!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Nate, I hear you finished your title. Way to go man!!!! Big Congrats!


----------

